# Tolle Lege Geneva or New King James?



## JM (Mar 30, 2009)

If you were/are a KJV reader, which one would you chose as a modern revision/update to peek at?

Thanks.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 30, 2009)

The Geneva is a modern translation? It is older than the KJV.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 30, 2009)

I didn't know that the Geneva was a modern translation.


----------



## etexas (Mar 30, 2009)

JM said:


> If you were/are a KJV reader, which one would you chose as a modern translation to peek at?
> 
> Thanks.


Hard call.... I am an AV guy but I am going NKJV for couples Devotions with my wife...


----------



## JM (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you etexas.


----------



## etexas (Mar 30, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> The Geneva is a modern translation? It is older than the KJV.


I think he means the printings which have updated spelling and punctuation.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 30, 2009)

etexas said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > The Geneva is a modern translation? It is older than the KJV.
> ...



I think you're right, Max.

-----Added 3/30/2009 at 11:02:43 EST-----

BTW, I recommend the NKJV too.


----------



## JM (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, I changed the op.


----------



## sastark (Mar 30, 2009)

Althought I LOVE my Tolle Lege Geneva Bible, if I had to chose between it and a NKJV....oh man, that's a tough call...but I'd have to go with a NKJV.

*BUT!*

If you don't own a 1599 Geneva, buy one of those, too, if you can. It is a rare jewel of a Bible.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 30, 2009)

The NKJV


----------



## VilnaGaon (Mar 30, 2009)

Geneva Bible any time, any place!!!!! Strangely the language of the biblical text is not as archaic as the KJV although the translation is older. 
The notes are worth memorizing by heart. They are short but pithy and full of meat. No modern study bible can match up with those notes. The Geneva notes hits you right in heart.
BTW I love the way the Geneva Text translates "anointed" in Psalm 2 as "Christ" ----the way it should be.
England was Reformed and Puritan when the Geneva was the most popular translation in the land.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 30, 2009)

I like the Geneva. They both have spots where one is better than the other in translation.


----------



## etexas (Mar 30, 2009)

nicnap said:


> The NKJV


Like I say, push to shove hard choice but I looked at a few verses in both, I say the NKJV edges it out a bit.


----------



## coramdeo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll go with the Geneva. I agree that the notes are worth at lot. and I do like the feel of the translation.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Mar 30, 2009)

The answer between Geneva vs. NKJV is...

Yes.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Mar 30, 2009)

Geneva Bible. Hands down. 

I have switched to the Geneva Bible as my primary translation of choice (using a Tolle Lege hardback edition). Frankly, I find the NKJV difficult to read. The sentence structure seems muddled and confusing.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 30, 2009)

sastark said:


> Althought I LOVE my Tolle Lege Geneva Bible, if I had to chose between it and a NKJV....oh man, that's a tough call...but I'd have to go with a NKJV.
> 
> *BUT!*
> 
> If you don't own a 1599 Geneva, buy one of those, too, if you can. It is a rare jewel of a Bible.



Double

-----Added 3/30/2009 at 11:13:13 EST-----

Geneva Bible in Genuine Black Leather


----------



## Grymir (Mar 30, 2009)

1599 Geneva!!!!!! It's great, readable, and the notes? Unbeatable. It's a piece of history. I love reading it.


----------

